# Yahoo...it Snowed.



## Bynx (Jan 13, 2012)

Went out today after our first snowfall and took a shot of a few neighborhood homes. Each were made up of 7 shots and done in Photomatix.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Cool! #2 is way green! but the rest look good! You could lighten the snow up a little bit more and still not blow it out, since I know you have the exposures for it.

Added magenta / red... and lightened it a touch


----------



## Bynx (Jan 13, 2012)

Good eye cg. I was going to fix that and reupload it. Now I will for sure.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 13, 2012)

Can't decide if 3 or 4 is my favorite. Excellent work. Very natural processing


----------



## Tony S (Jan 13, 2012)

Next time get out earlier before the driveways and walked get cleared.  The pink house looks much better because the snow in front is so clean and undisturbed.

  BTW, that's not really considered snow is it?  More like a heavy frost?   lol


----------



## Bynx (Jan 14, 2012)

The weather here is like late October. Yesterday was our first snowfall, in almost mid January. Im betting we have snowfalls well into April. The owners of the pink house have probably gone south for the winter.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 14, 2012)

These are all very good. I especially like 1, 3 and 4, especially 3. Excellent job tone mapping.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 14, 2012)

I can take your criticism no matter how biased. So please, by all means post in my threads. I may have my opinions, but I am objective in them, and I won't let my feelings about someone get in the way of honest feedback. 

Less can be said for you apparently.


----------



## janok (Jan 14, 2012)

Great compositions &#8211; but a little bit lack of colors for my taste.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 14, 2012)

I really like the muted color! The scene is snowy and overcast. It gives a good impression of the wintery mood; somber but content. I really do think bynx did a great job here. Maybe a tiny boost in contrast, but I enjoy the subtly in these and I think his processing choices are excellent.


----------



## Bynx (Jan 14, 2012)

The snow is about the same amount and today there is a bit of blue in the sky. That would bring up the colors. It was really a dreary day yesterday and I did give each shot a boost with Photoshop Vibrance but apparently not enough. Each of those shots though, are just the way they looked if you were standing there then.


----------



## ImFX (Jan 15, 2012)

Bynx said:


> The weather here is like late October. Yesterday was our first snowfall, in almost mid January. Im betting we have snowfalls well into April. The owners of the pink house have probably gone south for the winter.



Seems like winter at your place is somwhere else, over here it's gone to... We didn't even got so much snow as you yet... it's kinda strange when im use to it haha.. nice pic anyway  and like the styles of the houses, kinda diffrent from over here!


----------



## Joel_W (Jan 17, 2012)

I really like the pinkish house. Just looks cool. You would never find one here on Long Island. No snow here, only a few days under 32 degrees, and it's in the 40's again. While I'm looking forward to my 1st snow session in more then 35 years, I'm not looking forward to dealing with the white stuff. Can't wait for spring.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice and dammit no snow to report in sunny FL


----------



## vipgraphx (Jan 17, 2012)

I like #3 best. Very clean. My biggest nitpick is that I wish the sky had more color. It looks a little dirty grey to me.


----------



## Bynx (Jan 17, 2012)

In the wintertime when its mild outside, the sky is exactly as you see it. A sickly gray color. Most suicides occur in February. Im betting its the sickly gray skies that do them in.


----------

